# Swype Themes



## FiveOhFox (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey guys today I present to you all the beginning of a new thread of Swype themes. Personally, I hate the stock look of Swype so I decided to start making custom themes for it.

Right now the themes only affect English QWERTY keyboards in both portrait and landscape.

It takes a lot of time to make these so I'd appreciate a thanks, reply in the post or even donations!









I plan on consistently making themes of all types and if you guys have requests, I'll definitely hook you up









These can be flashed in Clockwork Mod Recovery. No need to wipe anything before or after flashing!

Also, I'm working on getting a functional XML editor so that I can change the trail color and the word choice colors. Until then, both will still be blue.
Click on the title of the theme you want to download and it'll take you to the DL site, I hope you enjoy it









**LINKS REMOVED BY STAFF**


----------



## bLaw (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the themes - I agree stock is ugly... Could you post some screen shots?? I think people would be more likely to download/install if there were some pics of what it looks like.


----------



## FiveOhFox (Dec 26, 2011)

bLaw said:


> Thanks for the themes - I agree stock is ugly... Could you post some screen shots?? I think people would be more likely to download/install if there were some pics of what it looks like.


I did post screenshots, they show up on my comp..


----------



## don1bong (Jan 2, 2012)

Good job buddy.. What's up with the links?

Swyped from modded SGS2 via TT


----------



## BlackHoleSlam (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyway the black /white Skype can be reupped


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait... are these actual Swype apks? Or are they themes that are installed on Swype?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Posting Swype apk's are not allowed. Swype has specifically asked us not to allow it.

Thread closed


----------

